# 2 Omega's



## jchalmers (Jul 8, 2009)

I have an Omega sensor quartz( stainless steel) and an Omega Seamaster Chronometer f300z that my late father owned. I ahve just had batteries put into them and both work, could someone please tell me how much each of them are worth, both 1980ish.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

jchalmers said:


> I have an Omega sensor quartz( stainless steel) and an Omega Seamaster Chronometer f300z that my late father owned. I ahve just had batteries put into them and both work, could someone please tell me how much each of them are worth, both 1980ish.


How long is a piece of string..???.. Depends on model, case material, condition...oh and yes the market.

Put up some pics and i am sure we can give you a rough idea....failing that, and in the spirit of a freemarket economy, i would like to offer 3 potatoes, i banana and a Kiwi fruit ( has one small bite mark )


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

KEITHT said:


> Kiwi fruit ( has one small bite mark )


Are you open to trades on that? :tongue2:

As Keithh says - many factors will effect their worth. Let's see some pics!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what is an "i banana"? is it a new venture for apple?

check out ebay to get a rough idea of what similar watches are making


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> what is an "i banana"? is it a new venture for apple?


No, its a rival firm....not had as much success as Apple.....but trying hard to straighten things out.....

K


----------

